# Best 24 mtb.



## wellcraft (Feb 7, 2009)

What would be the best 24 mtb for xc, I would prefer a full suspension but they are heavier than a hardtail unless there is something light enough. 

Thanks in advance. 

JR


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

wellcraft said:


> What would be the best 24 mtb for xc, budget is around $1,500. I would prefer a full suspension but they are heavier than a hardtail unless there is something light enough.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> JR


In Canada Ghost Powerkid 24, spend about as much as for the bike in upgrades and you end up with a great Hardtail for under 1000. Best price at MEC, CRC has Ghost as well


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

wellcraft said:


> What would be the best 24 mtb for xc, budget is around $1,500. I would prefer a full suspension but they are heavier than a hardtail unless there is something light enough.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> JR


You already have the Scott Scale 24 as I understand it. Why not just build that up. There are lots of build threads that you can follow including mine. If you want to save yourself some time, buy the Trailcraft. Very well thought out bike.

But if you want a full suspended bike, there are only a few manufacturers that I know of; Lil Shredders, Transition, Commencal are a few. Out of those, Transition looks to be the most affordable at $1699 retail. It also looks like Lil Shredders offers a frame only purchase. You could reuse some of the parts on your Scott Scale and build up the Shredder. Just some ideas. It's pretty wide open.

Another idea is to find an XS Julianna and put 24" wheels on it. Might not meet the $1500 build but you will be able to leverage it with 26" wheels when he grows.


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Looking at the Transition Ripcord a little closer, you should see if you could buy the frame only. It comes with a tank of a fork and some of the other parts are suspect too. Expect to replace the cranks with something shorter. The stock weight is 30lbs. I'm sure with some smart spec'ing you could get it closer to 25 lbs.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Not easy to find but I would look for a Scott spark RC 24". Comes with lots of decent parts. Run an older Sid air fork, carbon riser bar and some lighter/shorter cranks and you will have a great FS XC bike with a reasonable weight.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Specialized also made (or still make?) a 24" FS bike. Could be a good option if you can't find a Spark RC.


----------



## wellcraft (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks guys for replying. 

I'm In the US so I would have to stick with bikes built here to save on shipping charges.

Stom_m3, you are right I do have a scott scale 24 but things have change , My wife is very short at 4' 8" and she tried the scott and she actually like it better than her trek 4300 26". So we decided to get something for my son and get rid of the trek. We would have to do some upgrades like stem and taller handlebar and might need to get a better fork for her as she weights about 90 pounds and I noticed the fork was half way.

I would like a FSR just because I love mine but not sure if my son would benefit much of it as he is a skinny kid at 52 pounds, he is 8 years old and about 51 inches tall. I would like to get something light for him and I see the FSR's are heavier.

I've been looking at the trailcraft really hard for the past few weeks and I like it but can't find much info about them.

My plan is for my wife to use the scott and after my son is done with whatever 24" we get for him give it to my wife as it would be a lighter bike for her anyway.

My son loves mtb and he is also doing bmx and I know he will be riding the mtb hard in the near future. His bmx weights only 12 pounds. 

I like the lil shredder but they are too much $$, love the Commencal but its heavy at almost 30 pounds and is for dh.

Now, for the scoot spark I've bee looking for one for sometime and can't find one. 

At this point I think the trailcraft althou it isn't a fs bike it looks like it would be the best option since it only weights 22 pounds and it comes with decent components.

What do u guys think about them (trailcraft)?
Also, do u guys think he would really benefit from a FS bike, it could be better for my wife in the end i would think, what do u guys think?

Thanks again.


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ours stories sound similar (well if I add between the lines).

My son also comes from a BMX racing background (now 10, started at 4.5). I like to have my wife ride with us when I can get her out but it's not her #1 priority.

First question, do you want your wife to go riding trails with you? If no, let her ride the Scott, get your son the Trailcraft and call it good.

If yes, I don't think you will like my recommendations. I went through probably something similar to you with my wife. She's not hard core but she can ride on intermediate level trails well. My criteria for buying her a bike had to do with buying her something that makes it easier for her to ride, comfortable, and confidence inspiring. Unfortunately, that translates into full suspension, light, and with components that work well. What did I get her? Specialized Epic Expert Carbon 29. Sure it's an expensive bike which currently amortizes to about $300 per ride BUT I'm happy as all get out when she's with me riding.

Long story long, I'd get your wife something that inspires confidence when riding. Look into XS, women specific frames. I'd say to go with 26" at a minimum. The larger rolling tire diameter will help her get through the rough stuff and smooth out little bumps. She's already commented that the 24" feels better. Most likely it's because of the reach. Get her a 26" or 27.5" with a similar reach and that's fully suspended. Hard to find but they are out there with a little looking.

As for your boy, I'd say he would be fine on a HT. BMX racing gave him the ability to know how to use his body language to be smooth, absorb bumps, go with the bike movement, etc. At 51" he will get good use out of a 24". The Trailcraft is a well setup bike out of the box. There are other 24" nice kid mtn bikes out there but, I'm sure as you're finding, they always need a little tweek here or there to get the right fit. The Trailcraft has it right out of the box.

With all that said, there's also the custom build route which myself and others have done. It's fun if you have the time. Not to mention you already have the Scott bike. Nice set of custom wheels, 10 speed drive train, disc brakes and he'll love it.

Picture of the misses and boy. Next up for me to get my 4 1/2 yr old little girl out there.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Tuned in.


----------



## wellcraft (Feb 7, 2009)

She'll be using the scott in the trails. Her current trek is a XS size frame, and she never liked the bike that much as she said, i'ts heavy also for her. She loves mountain biking but she is the kind of rider that doesn't like to go fast, just cruising and enjoy the trail and spend time with us.

I'm going to swap the stem and handlebars from her trek bike to the scott tomorrow to see how she feels. The main problem is her stand over, With the trek she touches the top tube and with the scott she has like 1 inch room there.

She actually tried the bike in the trails and she said it felt better, but it was a small ride though.


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

stom_m3 said:


> Looking at the Transition Ripcord a little closer, you should see if you could buy the frame only. It comes with a tank of a fork and some of the other parts are suspect too. Expect to replace the cranks with something shorter. The stock weight is 30lbs. I'm sure with some smart spec'ing you could get it closer to 25 lbs.


Well I called Transition. At this time, they are not offering a frame only option. I told him that there is probably a decent market looking for just a frame only option. That 4.8lb fork is ridiculous!


----------



## wpgbike (Jan 6, 2015)

Trailcraft looks great, I purchased two of their cranksets for my rebuild projects for my twins. Also check out the Spawn Cycles Shojo, looks like an excellent bike, and good value (Canadian dollars).


----------



## Spectre (Jan 23, 2004)

Cleary bikes may be coming out with a 24" bike soon:

"We are testing a 24" bike that will use a 1x9 drivetrain"

Bike Log | Cleary Bikes


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Trail Craft stuff looks really nice but the price is steep, but probably fair for what you get.

Isla bike stuff is good too. Last summer I got the rigid 24" and put a real fatty up front, a 2.4 Racing Ralph I had left over from years back. My kids love it.

Problem is I have two kids, a boy who's big for his age, almost 9. And a girl small for her age, almost 11.

They've really taken to moutnain biking and are athletic. The old SS BMX/mountian conversion bikes I built up no longer cut it, but I've only got the one 24" with gears - needless to say there is alway a battle over that bike.

So, I'm looking for a second 24" bike, preferably with a suspension fork. Isla bikes has a 24" with a sus fork for a lot less than Trail Craft but it is not as nice. The Crest wheels on the TC are really nice. The more kids ride, the more I get to ride.

The kids are about 4'6" and I'm wondering how many years they can get out of the bike before they outgrow a 24". Also, I'd like to know the resale on one of these high end kid's bikes.


----------



## Fargo1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Miker J said:


> ...
> Problem is I have two kids, a boy who's big for his age, almost 9. And a girl small for her age, almost 11.
> 
> ...
> ...


I think a lot of us have the same problem with 2 kids on 24s at the same time. Its hard to drop $500 on a bike that will be ridden for only 2-3 years. I like the Islas and I am really tempted to pick on a Beinn. But I am anxiously waiting to see what Cleary comes out with. I'm really hoping it will be priced under $500. But I'm not holding my breath.

Have you looked at the Isla Beinn 26 small? Islabikes Beinn 26 small - lightweight bike for kids aged 8+ On their size charts they recommend them for kids around 4'6". It might be a bike they can ride longer. But I expect once the kids are on a 26er they might want a shock. Also what effect does turning that bigger wheel have. It seems the extra rotational mass could make it more difficult to menuever. Not to mention the longer wheelbase. So I'm inclined to prefer a 24" over a 26er. But I wanted to throw it out there.

Its obviuos that kids bikes are sold based on market research and not what is best for the kids. Which kid would buy the rigid 8 speed when he could have a 21spd with a suspension. Nevermind that it weighs twice as much. I think thats fine for bikes purchased at Wal-mart where 'features' will sell one bike over another. But I really wish big comanies like Trek, Specialize, Cannondale, etc would get over the marketing gimics and build a reliable simple and light kids mountain bike. Those bikes that are sold at local bike shops have salesman there that can help educate parents about why they are better. Hopefully giving the kid more enjoyment on his bike. I can't help but to think that kid would be the quickest kid on his block to an not regret having fewer gears to mess with. But nope, everyone has to have the 3x7 drivetrain with the overly long cranks. I can't help but to feel 24" bikes are designed around what is overstocked parts in the mfgs parts bins from last year. I've noticed at least on company has used anything from 140mm cranks to 165mm cranks on their 24" bikes. You can't tell me that kids legs vary in size that much on a 24" bike. Thats why I say the design the bike after what they have for parts inventor.

Sorry for the rant. I'm just a little tired trying to decide what to do do for my kid. I don't really have the time to do the custom build, but I feel apart from a Isla, Pinecraft and upcoming Cleary, that is the only option if you want a light 24 with a 1x drivetrain.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Too bad you aren't closer. I saw a Cannondale Trail 24 for $90 in a paw shop. Would make a great start to a project bike.

If you have parts from a 26er laying around I almost went this route diSSent ALC KD Junior 26er Frame - PSYCLESTORE


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Since last night Isla seems to have changed thier website and is no longer offering the Craig.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

My older daughter is 4'5", just moved her up from a 24" wheel bike to an XS frame 26" bike and it fits her perfect for trail riding. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/sx-26-trek-4500-kid-build-961774.html Nice thing about an XS 26" bike compared to a 24" bike is much better choices and availability of forks, rims, tires.
I also have a younger kid and it seems to make a lot more sense to me to keep the stable of kid bikes staged in an upward progression of sizes, rather than getting 2X of each size.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Norco makes two excellent FS bikes right in your price range. The Fluid 6.3 is a XXS 26" wheel bike and the Fluid 4.3 is an even smaller bike with 24" wheels. I have the 6.3s in stock and I'm waiting on 6 more of the 4.3s.


----------



## Fargo1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Miker J said:


> Since last night Isla seems to have changed thier website and is no longer offering the Craig.


 Its been off their website longer than that, but don't fear. I think it will be back in a few months.

Last week I sent Isla an email asking about disc brake mounts on the Beinn and I recieved this reply.

"Hi Nathan,

The Beinn 26 frame does not have the mounting points for disc brakes. Although currently unavailable for 4-6 months whilst we carry out some development work, we do have a 24 and 26" wheeled bike with disc brakes and front suspension. If you may be interested we can contact you when this becomes available.

Best regards,
Islabikes, Inc."

So although its not currently available it will be back in some form. However, 4-6 months is a long waiting period for a bike that will only fit its rider for 24-36 months.


----------



## Fargo1 (Oct 19, 2012)

GrayJay said:


> My older daughter is 4'5", just moved her up from a 24" wheel bike to an XS frame 26" bike and it fits her perfect for trail riding.


Can she really handle a bike with that big of tire on it though. It just seems like a lot of rotational mass and size to deal with. I'd love to see some pictures of how it fits. If I can build one 24" with plans to move to a 26er next year that sounds better for me.



GrayJay said:


> Nice thing about an XS 26" bike compared to a 24" bike is much better choices and availability of forks, rims, tires.


There may be better options for the time being, but that will change in a couple of years. I've been eyeing the new 26ers and there is not much out there any more. As far as I can tell Trek and Cannondale do not even make one anymore. Specialized only makes the Hardrock in a 26er. So it has pretty low end componenents. Soon the 26er will be as hard to find quality parts for as a 24". I could be wrong since there are still lots of other makes out there and lots of 26ers. But with the 27.5" bike trend the 26er appears to be abandoned to the rhelm of kids bikes. At least in the XC category.


----------



## wellcraft (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone for replying but I have a question. Does anyone knows what's the weight of a scott spart 24 frame? 

Also, would a kid weighing around 52 right now (I know he will be gaining weight as he growth obviously) would really benefit of a full suspension bike? 

Just so u know we ride lots of rooty and rocky terrain in our favorite trails and that's why I'm considering a fsr bike for him.

I have both a hardtail and a full suspension bikes and I definitely prefer the full suspension bike by far to hit the trails and that's why I would like him to have a full suspension bike if that could help him In the trails and become a better mountain biker.

Thanks guys.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

In my experience in MD where our trails are very rocky/rooty having front suspension helps as long as it's really an air fork and not the garbage that comes on most kids bikes.

I don't know that I'd bother with a full suspension yet.

As far as bike, it just depends on what you're looking for. My son and daughter are very different when it comes to their riding. Some of the bikes mentioned are nice, but for the price if you shop CL or Ebay you can start with a cheaper one and build a much better one for cheaper or the same cost.

Since my son loves to jump and is bunny hopping trying to manual etc... I wanted a shorter rear cs and at the time that is the Marin Bayview. Put an air fork on it, 1x10, XT carbon bars etc... If I remember correctly the only stock part left is the seat and frame. It still came in under the higher cost models mentioned and has better build.

My daughter just wants to ride on the trail, so I got her the Cannondale Race 24, comes with an air shock for $500. I throw a few nicer parts on it, like XTR 9 speed drive train and disc brakes.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Norco makes two excellent FS bikes right in your price range. The Fluid 6.3 is a XXS 26" wheel bike and the Fluid 4.3 is an even smaller bike with 24" wheels. I have the 6.3s in stock and I'm waiting on 6 more of the 4.3s.


That Fluid 4.3 looks really cool.

FS for younger kids is probably overkill and not worth the added weight and expense. Then again, the experience most of us have had with kid's suspension, like immovable forks, has us jaded. I do have faith that Norco did their homework and put together suspension that would really work for a kid.

Anyone have a weight on the Norco Fluid 4.3?

As Isla bike is now out of the current running with their 24 HT mtb (Creig) I'm crunching the financials on the Trail Craft. Super nice bike and extremely well thought out - just a heck of a lot of cash.

Resale of a well maintained Trail Craft is what I'd hope would off set the initial cost.

As an aside, anyone have experience with the RST fork that comes on the Trail Craft?

Its hard wrapping your head around justification of spending that much on a kids bike. On the other hand many parents don't think twice about the cost of DH skiing or the gear and driving associated with a sport like hockey (which is big around here), or getting their kid an ATV. My kids are otherwise into low cost sports - wrestling and soccer (about as cheap as a sport can be), and xc skiing. Mtbing is what we do in our spare time, and we do a lot of it. Yes, I'm rationalizing.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Miker J said:


> That Fluid 4.3 looks really cool.
> 
> FS for younger kids is probably overkill and not worth the added weight and expense. Then again, the experience most of us have had with kid's suspension, like immovable forks, has us jaded. I do have faith that Norco did their homework and put together suspension that would really work for a kid.
> 
> ...


The shock is good. I can't stress enough what you can build for less. Here is my Marin build and it was a lot cheaper than $1700.
http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/update-marin-bayview-trail-disc-build-819323.html

It has changed some, now newer XT 1x10.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

wellcraft said:


> Also, would a kid weighing around 52 right now (I know he will be gaining weight as he growth obviously) would really benefit of a full suspension bike?


It entirely depends on where you ride and how far you ride. I only went to front suspension on my kid's bike when she started complaining about sore hands on longer rides. The front suspension really helped and made longer rides in rocky single track a pleasure and not a chore.

For 24" I went straight to a FS bike which cost AUD$260 but most importantly gave me a good base to build a nice bike. Over the course of about 3 years I upgraded various parts until I had a sub 10kg full sus kids bike that was a pleasure to ride. Getting the rear suspension properly sorted took a fair amount of work including modifying a Fox Float shock with a custom damping tune and some air spring mods, custom bushings, pivot bolts etc. Most importantly, the rebound tunes on shocks made for adults are not suitable for lightweight kids with drastically reduced air spring pressures.

If properly done, full suspension will offer all of the advantages for lightweight kids that it does for adults. If you can get a suitable frame, go for it.


----------



## Amom (Apr 25, 2014)

Not a full suspension, but a really nice bike. $1300 Canadian is about US$1000 now...

Spawn Cycles Shojo | Spawn Cycles - Born to Ride

When we bought the Banshee, the shipping was actually pretty reasonable.


----------



## Fargo1 (Oct 19, 2012)

TwoTone said:


> I
> My daughter just wants to ride on the trail, so I got her the Cannondale Race 24, comes with an air shock for $500. I throw a few nicer parts on it, like XTR 9 speed drive train and disc brakes.


Did you have to install a new hub/wheels or did the Canondale come with a cassette? How did you accomplish this swap?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Fargo1 said:


> Did you have to install a new hub/wheels or did the Canondale come with a cassette? How did you accomplish this swap?


Had wheels build since I needed new hubs for disc anyway.


----------



## wellcraft (Feb 7, 2009)

I found a full suspension scott spark but I'm still debating if is worth having one instead of the front suspension only. Need to decide if I'm going this route by tonight.


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

wellcraft said:


> I found a full suspension scott spark but I'm still debating if is worth having one instead of the front suspension only. Need to decide if I'm going this route by tonight.


If you can get your hands on one, I would build it up. Do you know if it's the RC or std version?


----------



## wellcraft (Feb 7, 2009)

Is the standard version


----------



## wellcraft (Feb 7, 2009)

I will send u a pm.


----------



## Ultraman mike (Mar 20, 2013)

I chose the Norco fluid 4.3 for my 7 year old daughter. I made a few drivetrain mods to help her climb in our area..Park City Utah. 

Wolftooth 42T GC
Shimano XT cassette 11-36
Shimano XTshadow plus derailleur (GS-TYPE med cage )
Oneup Radcage
Raceface NW 30T chainring (originally going to be red but went with black)
Wolftooth 10mm chainring bolts
Miche 12T first position cog
Token 12T lockring
Shimano Cassette Lockring Washer for 12 tooth Cog
Sram PC 1071 Chain

I decided to Change the 11T for a 12T first position cog . I completely removed the 13T on the 11-36 XT Shimano cassett. Shifts and climbs like butter! I also swapped the maxxis tires out for Schwalbe Rocket Rons. .tubeless.


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice job. How does she like it? Does the front/rear suspension activate well with her weight?


----------



## Ultraman mike (Mar 20, 2013)

stom_m3 said:


> Nice job. How does she like it? Does the front/rear suspension activate well with her weight?


She absolutely loves it!! First real ride she put down 9 miles and was able to climb things she wasn't able to the previous year. ... The suspension isn't bad. We have set the air pressure for her weight and seems to be working well... this was trial and error. We also played with tire air pressure. Her being so lite we didnt want her to wash out in the turns. We also cut down the bars so she woukd have more control... stock was length just too wide for her.

Things I will be upgrading overtime :

Wheel set
Seat post 
Front fork.. stock fork weighs a ton!


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ultraman mike said:


> She absolutely loves it!! First real ride she put down 9 miles and was able to climb things she wasn't able to the previous year. ... The suspension isn't bad. We have set the air pressure for her weight and seems to be working well... this was trial and error. We also played with tire air pressure. Her being so lite we didnt want her to wash out in the turns. We also cut down the bars so she woukd have more control... stock was length just too wide for her.
> 
> Things I will be upgrading overtime :
> 
> ...


Bummer that the frame didn't come with a tapered head tube. Price Point has some great deals on them right now. Most of the Fox and Rockshox 26" tapered forks are +50% off.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

I just wish these guys would start selling frames only. I'd rather pay a little more for the frame then paying for the crap that gets replaced anyway.


----------



## JMD123JMD (Dec 11, 2014)

This is my daughter on her trail craft...

Trailcraft Cycles

The bike has been fantastic. Its a quality made bike with real components on it. The communication with the company is fantastic. We do 10 mile loops all the time with about 1000 feet of climbing. Mostly single track. There is nothing I would change about the bike... well unless it came in carbon fiber... but that would put the price out of reach... good luck


----------



## Ultraman mike (Mar 20, 2013)

TwoTone said:


> I just wish these guys would start selling frames only. I'd rather pay a little more for the frame then paying for the crap that gets replaced anyway.


I do agree.. I got a great deal on the Norco so I hade some room to spend on mods.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

stom_m3 said:


> Bummer that the frame didn't come with a tapered head tube. Price Point has some great deals on them right now. Most of the Fox and Rockshox 26" tapered forks are +50% off.


If its a 44mm id head tube you can run an external bottom cup and fit a tapered steerer. That is what I did on the transition ripcord to run a 100mm fox float (closeout from Pricepoint...).


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

JMD123JMD said:


> This is my daughter on her trail craft...
> 
> Trailcraft Cycles
> 
> The bike has been fantastic. Its a quality made bike with real components on it. The communication with the company is fantastic. We do 10 mile loops all the time with about 1000 feet of climbing. Mostly single track. There is nothing I would change about the bike... well unless it came in carbon fiber... but that would put the price out of reach... good luck


Great pics! Glad she's enjoying it. Killer looking bike



string said:


> If its a 44mm id head tube you can run an external bottom cup and fit a tapered steerer. That is what I did on the transition ripcord to run a 100mm fox float (closeout from Pricepoint...).


And there you go. I had no idea they made an external headset for a tapered fork. Right now PP has SID XX w/ external lock for $399, reg $855. It does have a QR15 though. Or get the Fox Float RLC with QR9 for $430, reg $890.

I got a bunch of great deals from PP. The first is SID RCT3 reg $760, sale $280. The second was yesterday Sun Ringle Black Flag Pro 26" wheelset reg $650, sale $300. Crazy deals. Now I'm just looking for brakes, and some drivetrain bits. Unfortunately those aren't 26" specific so the sales are not as deep. I'm patient though... sort of.


----------



## Ultraman mike (Mar 20, 2013)

string said:


> If its a 44mm id head tube you can run an external bottom cup and fit a tapered steerer. That is what I did on the transition ripcord to run a 100mm fox float (closeout from Pricepoint...).


Thank you for the info.. The Norco 24" uses a 1 1/8 headset press fit. The head tube is 50 mm OD and 44 ID. When you added the cups did the rake become more noticeable?


----------



## wellcraft (Feb 7, 2009)

Is this a good fork Rockshox SID TEAM suspension fork a vintage one for a build? can't find the weight.

Or what would it be the best for a scott 24 spark?


----------

